# On-Star



## emtech419 (Apr 6, 2009)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who finds this funny.

I was toned out the other day for a motor vehicle accident, unknown injuries, unknown number of patients, at an intersection of two major highways in our service area.  The accident was called in by On-Star.

We arrive at the intersection and find nothing.  no car, no one lying on the side of the road, no broken glass, nothing.  County Dispatch calls on-star back.  apparently the car kept driving after the accident and on-star gives an address where the pt might be located.

We show up at the house with PD, and find the car parked outside, one flat tire, airbags deployed, and the hazard lights flashing.  We walk up to the door, and the police identify themselves and knock on the door.  A man in his mid-twenties comes to the door, and he is drunk.  I mean, too drunk to stand.  He had to hold on to the door frame to keep from falling.

Apparently, he had got a flat tire and his airbags had deployed.  He had kept driving so he wouldn't be got DUI when emergency crews showed up.

ON-STAR TATTLED ON A DRUNK DRIVER!  LOL


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha that's great.


----------



## NEMed2 (Apr 9, 2009)

They should be in every car for that very reason.  4 gold stars.


----------



## RMSP05 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats awsome


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 10, 2009)

*On- Star!!!!!*

Well how about that............  I guess the stupid button got left out again!

** Airwaygoddess is laughing like hell right now.......


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

this is great. would have loved to have seen his reaction at impact.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah... on star is great for everything nowadays. I've heard some other like this one where drunk people make dumb choices and onstar tracks them down


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

makes you wonder if the onstar people get the kicks of some of the funnier calls like the dispatchers do


----------



## STATION4 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats funny 5 gold stars..


----------

